# Rainy Day Fun



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Living in the south we get a lot of rain and my dogs are pretty active outdoors so I thought I would share a few games we play inside with the rain and if you have games/activities that you do, please share! If I don't that is when they usually become naughty or crazy, they just have a lot of energy especially yucky weather several days in a row (right now!)

Hot Dog game:
Jim and I split up and go to opposite side of the room or house and we call "puppies come" and they get little tiny treats. We sometimes make them sit, down, etc as well and then the other person calls them. This way the run through the house getting a lot of energy out in 10 minutes.

Where's bunny:
This game is usually played with Dora's favorite bunny toy. Isabelle will not usually participate as it involves Dash and Dora acting like psychos and running her over. But we take Dora's bunny and put Dash and Dora in a down and go hide it. Since they have gotten good at the game, the hidding has become way harder. Then I scream where is bunny once it is hidden and they fly through the house searching for it. Dora does not want Dasher to get it and Dash turns into a rockstar when he finds it. Throwing it in the air and growling. If he sets it down for a second, Dora immediately gets it. But this is probably their favorite game.

Hide n seek:
Put them in a sit/down and go out of the room, hide and scream ready. I usually jump out and scare them too. Dash gets insane with this game so it is really good for his restless nights. Dora is very good as she has an amazing sniffer. And Belle is kind of a brat and gets up and stands in front of where you are hidden. So I make Jim hold her and I hold her when he is playing.

Okay who else has games and ideas?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We aren't as good as you, we throw toys over and over again and they run for them. We throw from the couch and can send things in different directions. The craziest thing is that Scooter will run from the family room to get a toy we've thrown and he jumps the fringe on the foyer rug! He's so funny!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Amanda. If we ever get all this rain they say were are supposed to I will need something to keep them amused. Our games inside involves "Fetch and bring it to mommy." Evye does/Bentley doesn't. And "I'm gonna get you." I tire out long before they do.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok...spent 20 minutes running around hiding, jumping out and "rahhhhing." I don't know about the pups, but I sure am tired.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wish we had a video of that! They were probably sleeping while you were hiding!!! eep:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

See I thought fetching was a boy thing cause Dash would do that all day, Dora if it is something really good or she wants to compete with Dasher, and you can hear Belle screaming you threw it, go get it! If I put Dash and Dora in the crates, Belle will play a modified version of fetch with coming within 3 feet of me and then me trying to get her  I am like Sharlene, I get exhausted much quicker than she does and then I still have Dash and Dora to go!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What cute games. I think we need a video, Amanda! We play some similar games.

1.Hide and Seek (one of my kids has to stay with him in the bathroom until the other one is hiding).
2.Plain old chase (one of us chases him around when he has a toy in his mouth).
3.Similar to your hot dog game, two of us sit on opposite sides of the room and excitedly call him over to each one, over and over.
4.Where's Marble (we pretend we can't see him, call his name and look for him. He starts barking and wagging his tail).
5. The game that shouldn't be played (my son gets under his comforter and lets Marble dig and bite at the comforter and him)
6. We also use that little hand held laser light they sell, and he loves to chase the red light around.

Gina


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A game we play is when Dexter has something in his mouth and he is already crazy with excitement. I tell him "Give me that toy!" or "I am going to get you!" And it depends on where you position yourself to where Dexter will be running up and down the hall. This is going on for a few minutes with me hardly moving. 

Another thing I do is play "spider" with my fingers and creep to Dexter and touch and make a sound or creep to a toy and grab the toy and throw it, or creep around and hide and Dexter will find the spider with excitement. 

Dexter's eyes are so intense when he is watching the spider, it is really fun to watch.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey everyone,

How many games can you play with puppies that are not potty trained? Everytime you excite them they will pee whether it is on the hardwood floor or the tile floor or your living room carpet. No? Actually at work once they have eaten and excreted we let them run around in circles in the conference room. They love that. Once in a while though I will still have an accident.

LEENA

Leena


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Hav Forum! How old are your puppies? When I brought Dexter home, I was taking him outside every 45 minutes.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you.

My puppies Kashi and Miya are now going on 13 weeks and 12 weeks. They re due for their shots next week. I have not yet taken them on walks. I was told to wait until they are vaccinated but I do take them outside in the yard if the weather is nice. Do they eventually learn to control their bladder for alot longer than 45 minutes?

Leena


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yes Leena, even though it doesn't seem like it now! Promise!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"How many games can you play with puppies that are not potty trained? Everytime you excite them they will pee ... "

Leena, Amanda would be able to help you as she gets VERY excited when playing with puppies. So excited, I'm sure SHE's the one that has to go pee every time.... 

Seriously, Amanda, you are like the energizer bunny with the Havs. No wonder they are hyped up! lol I actually love your ideas, though, and will have to try them. thank you! It has been cold and rainy for the past week here. ugh !!! I'm too lazy to care, but I know the dogs are bored and I'm feeling guilty!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Another game....I have started playing is "Find it," which is a treat. I put Dexter is a down postion and then I go out of sight...just a few feet away out of sight and toss a treat, then I say "Find it," once Dexter finds it, I say "Good Boy!"

On my last "Find it" I tossed 6 treats in different directions and as long as there was a treat available, I would say "Find it." 

I want to do an object next time for the "Find it." I like the bunny find!

When I feel like Dexter is getting frustrated and wanting to give up, I get closer to the object and start pointing at the object, so.........then, Dexter is also learning what I am pointing to and that "means this way."


----------



## Rupes (Oct 28, 2009)

I tell Jazz that we're going to play "Hide The Treat"; then, as he watches & gets very excited, I break off about 6-8 SMALL pieces of some sort of chewy treat. I call him into the bedroom and tell him to sit or settle and then go into the den and or dining room and hide the treats (under a table, on a sofa cushion, etc.) - when finished with the hiding, I call him. Needless to say he comes running and starts sniffing and looking for the treats; we always cheer and applaud each time he finds one! I think we have more fun with this game than he does! :wink:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's a great idea! I'll have to try it tomorrow since it's supposed to rain again!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda you are a dog champion!:thumb:
When I die I want to come back as one of your dogs ok? :becky: Please,please,adopt me!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Julie !


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Modified fetch.*

Speaking of endless rainy days..... Riley loves to fetch his mini tennis ball or a toy. On these stormy days I have learned to toss it from the top of the carpeted stairs and have him bring it back up to me. He doesn't seem to mind and it sure wears him out!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmmm, hide the treat likely wouldn't work with Murray. He hides more treats than he eats, silly boy...unless it's jerky or cheese, now that he will gobble up. Oh yeah, and the mini grilled chicken treats I save for when we are grooming. They are tiny and not real high in calories and he LOVES them.

His favorite indoor game right now is pick up Moe the kitten and run through the house with her in his mouth....oops, we are trying to discourage that one.

Chica and he will RLH and play...of course, Chica would RLH 24/7 given the chance. She is a typical Jack Russell in that aspect. Murray wears out way before she does.

I'm really trying to increase his activity levels since I realized he has gained 2 lbs in the first month of living with us. He is such a couch potato...


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. My pups are now 20 and 19 weeks. They had all their shots are going for training classes at PetSmart. I am still having issues about potty training the little one but that might be because she still has too much freedom around my home. She also pees when she gets excited. The next step is to get them neutered and spayed right around Christmas so that I can be at home. Once they are recovered I would like to put them in agility classes.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

..... :bump2:


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh I sure enjoyed reading this thread  lots of fun game ideas here ^_^ Thanks for sharing.

I thought of sharing what we do when it rains.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, great thread!

Roscoe is really great at fetch, and he also loves "I'm gonna get you!" and "THE CLAW", especially when he is playing with daddy.

I also play this silly game where I lay down on my back and lift Roscoe up in the air, while blowing air straight up. He talks and growls at me while pawing the air that I'm blowing at him. I really need to get it on video because it is way too cute!!

Of course, we also practice his tricks and training inside on pretty much a daily basis, but he gets a lot more of it on rainy days. It's funny, I think he knows that gloomy days are lazy days because this morning it was kind of dark and gray and all he wanted to do was nap in his house!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The timing of the bump in this thread could not be more perfect. What started out as rainy day fun to run off some pent-up energy, has now turned into an everynight thing. Evye waits not so patiently every single night for this silly game. She lines up her toys and greets us with toy in mouth, tail wagging, informing us it's time to play. We had to start spelling it because she quickly learned the word "game." It has no rhyme or reason and she changes the rules every night.

When we finished dinner tonight...this is what we found. DH and FIL as my witness, this was not staged. This is her typical line up every night. Not always the same toys but the line up is similar. And she loves the ones that squeak so she can run through the house making loud, ear-piercing, obnoxious squeaking sounds.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's hilarious Sharlene! Where did you get the ones with the rope tails? They're cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My FIL gets them at Dollar General. I'm not complaining but we have 2 of everything !! Two horses, pigs, cows, roosters, and they have the loudest squeakers. Want some? I think he finally got it that they all want the same one regardless....doesn't matter if it's identical.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go to Dollar General!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

katkoota, I LOVED your video! Mojo goes out in the rain, too, but our yard isn't as manicured as yours and he gets DIRTY and MUDDY and very, very happy.

I would also be lost without the laser pen. He goes BANANAS over that thing, and he knows the light is coming from something in my hand but he chases it anyway...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Trying to document this line-up for every night/rainy night game. Evye getting her line up ready. One thing we are getting pretty good at is "drop it" and catching in mid air (if I'm a good shot which I seldom am).



















Ok, are we ready yet?


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala is not so organized-she doesn't line her toys up. My husband works from home and he plays with Nala a lot. Every time he takes a break they are playing fetch. She will bring him a toy drop it and bark. 

I also really like to use the Nina Ottoman dog toys. They don't get rid of energy but they keep her occupied. She is getting so fast with them now. I think I need to get another one. We have Dog Brick and a little casino. I wish they made them a little smaller for havs. I should do a video of how fast she is!

Annie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sharlene, that is just too funny! Evye has always struck me as a very smart Hav, who knows exactly what she wants, when she wants it. LOL 

My two don't take toys out of the bin they're in and only Ricky plays fetch. He has 2 or 3 fave toys and that's it. Sammy chews soft, stuffed things, but only one or two. The others are totally ignored. I'm too lazy to do much about it though! lol


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Sharlene, that is just too funny! Evye has always struck me as a very smart Hav, who knows exactly what she wants, when she wants it. LOL


Marj, you called it. What she wants when she wants and what she doesn't want when she doesn't want it. Obstinate, willfull, stubborn and selfish. I tell her all time it's a good thing she's cute.

Bentley doesn't play with toys that much. Once in a while. Taylor likes his toys but Evye is an addict. She goes to bed with a toy, wakes up with a toy, she walks from room to room with a toy in her mouth, greets you with a toy. And she knows a new toy from the old and it's her favorite until the novelty wears off.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Does anyone else have favorite rainy day fun games??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Does taking a nap count?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It has been way too gorgeous to play inside! Why not go outside and get covered with pollen


----------

